# New York Times Article



## Fullogas (Jan 8, 2007)

Interesting article in the Times about handling regret and depression in the New Year.http://www.nytimes.com/2008/01/01/health/r...html?ref=healthNY Times Article on regret


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2008)

Well done Fullogas - thats an interesting article - I'm prone to depression and I know that these first 2 months of the year are probably the ones where I have to watch my mood most closely - or in other words - look forward not back. I'm very lucky - we have got a wonderful holiday in Canada coming up in July of this year - but I think for all of us who are abit "finely tuned" - its important to cherish ourselves and have summat, no matter how tiny to look foward to each day.ThanksSue


----------

